# How old & rate your Health?



## Wolf mom

Just finished filling out a questionnaire by my health provider - which led me to wondering -

_How old are you and how do you rate your health according to your age?

How does this fit with your expectations of homesteading into retirement?_

I'm 71 and checked the "very good" box on my health survey. No problems outside of high blood pressure taken care of with one pill a day along with a few aches and pains.

I just moved across the country from my "forever home" on 5 acres with garden, chickens, horses, etc. to an acre as my kids requested I be near them. (Let me tell ya, it's a bitter/sweet adjustment.) 

Trying to plan ahead, I bought a single level house and figure 1 acre will be enough to take care of as all I plan on is a few chickens and a garden. (so far)

Although having the homesteading "be prepared" attitude, I find it's a lot easier to run to the store now to pick up whatever I need than have it already on hand. (Could it be the novelty of being 5 minutes away from the grocery and hardware store rather than the half hour over the hill and through the woods it used to take?) But I digress - 

How does my health fit in with my expectations of retirement? I'm feel I'm blessed that my health is such that it is making this transition easier. I cannot fathom digging a new garden, building a chicken coop, even raking leaves in poor health. 

So, how about you?


----------



## mzgarden

57 - no meds, no issues. See a Dr. a couple times a year for medical reasons - physicals/tests and typically one event with bronchitis or some other URI that lingers. Blessed so far.


----------



## Belfrybat

66. Good health in spite of having diabetes and SVT (intermittent racing heart). Both are controlled by meds. I am more achy these days, especially in the mornings, but consider myself strong for my age. 
I moved to the edge of town 4 years ago and now live on less than an acre. I garden and do the tilling, weeding and such that requires. Plus I still cut and split firewood. But living on the edge of town makes it easier to hire folks for heavy stuff if needed and I'm enjoying not having to care for poultry twice a day.


----------



## ceresone

78 in July--A-Fib, several meds controlling. Health? Well, some days I still plan a big garden, other days I wonder. Still manage chores 2 horses, 3 Dogs, 2 Cats and 40 acres. Yard alone is about 8 acres to mow. So--I really couldnt answer the question


----------



## Jokarva

59 next week, health is pretty good. Do have some chronic pain issues and a very bad back after 25 years as a nurse, but I stay in decent shape and keep on top of any health related stuff that comes up. I'm blessed to have a DH who's stayed very fit and strong, so he takes on most ( but not all!) of the heavy work. Between us we get it done.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

I am 55, soon to turn 56. Physically I would rate myself as very good for my age. I too take one pill a day for blood pressure control. So far I have not had a serious illness or major injury. I am the careful sort that gets regular checkups, drives slowly, never smoked or drank, watches what I eat and gets regular, moderate exercise. (How does the old joke go? You don't necessarily live longer - it just seems like it.) 

I will never be a full-blown homesteader like many of you, but I do hope good health allows me to keep working until I am 60, and to then enjoy a few decades of active retirement. It would be nice to think I could still be putting in a garden and cutting wood at 85, like my neighbor. But who knows? My dad was probably thinking the same thing and he died suddenly of a heart attack at 54.


----------



## Micheal

71 here.

After 2 heart procedures this past summer the doctors say I'm in excellent health. Will be on meds for that till next summer.

As for my own personal opinion I think - as the old saying goes - I'm in great shape for the shape that I'm in.... :nanner:
As too carrying on around the ol' homestead:
I've cut back on what I do, it takes longer to do what I do do, and the thought(s) of selling out come more often. Specially this time of year when it's bout zero and the driveway needs plowing. :grumble:
But hey, they will most likely scatter my ashes in the back forty..... as there is no place I'd rather be than here; least for the time being....


----------



## TheMartianChick

Wolf mom said:


> Just finished filling out a questionnaire by my health provider - which led me to wondering -
> 
> _How old are you and how do you rate your health according to your age?
> 
> How does this fit with your expectations of homesteading into retirement?_
> 
> I'm 71 and checked the "very good" box on my health survey. No problems outside of high blood pressure taken care of with one pill a day along with a few aches and pains.
> 
> I just moved across the country from my "forever home" on 5 acres with garden, chickens, horses, etc. to an acre as my kids requested I be near them. (Let me tell ya, it's a bitter/sweet adjustment.)
> 
> Trying to plan ahead, I bought a single level house and figure 1 acre will be enough to take care of as all I plan on is a few chickens and a garden. (so far)
> 
> Although having the homesteading "be prepared" attitude, I find it's a lot easier to run to the store now to pick up whatever I need than have it already on hand. (Could it be the novelty of being 5 minutes away from the grocery and hardware store rather than the half hour over the hill and through the woods it used to take?) But I digress -
> 
> How does my health fit in with my expectations of retirement? I'm feel I'm blessed that my health is such that it is making this transition easier. I cannot fathom digging a new garden, building a chicken coop, even raking leaves in poor health.
> 
> So, how about you?


I am 44 and hubby will be 57 in a few days. We are both in good health (no meds), though we do have the usual aches and pains. Having been retired for an entire week, I feel expert enough to weigh in on this. (HA!)

We both have been able to use our parents as models for retirement. That isn't to say that we felt that they always did what was best for themselves, but that we were able to learn from their successes and challenges.

We started by making a list of the things that we wanted to do and the things that we don't like in our present circumstances and tried to find solutions. I love the area of NY that we live in, but I cannot handle the winter weather. Hubby doesn't want to deal with the snow. Our solution is to buy a 55+ community home in a warmer climate and become snowbirds. We'll be able to enjoy the 3 NY seasons that we like and skip the one that we don't. These communities are usually close to doctor's offices and other services and will be good if we are ever become incapacitated.

We live in a 2 story house that is around 2100 square feet. We don't want to spend all of our time cleaning it and would like something on one level to allow us to age in place. Our solution is to buy a smaller home on a moderately sized parcel.

Though we live in a city now, we have been urban homesteaders for nearly 15 years. We used to grocery shop every...single...day... before we made an effort to be more preparedness-minded. Now, we shop once per week, but that is just to catch all of the sales. We also try to lump all of our errands into one day to save on gas.

When it comes to your health impacting your homesteading activities, I will defer to my 80+ year old parents' expertise. The gardening and chicken wrangling will help to keep you healthy. Either now or later, you should implement measures that allow you to keep doing those things that you still want to do. For chickens, a good coop with doors that allow you to reach the eggs without going inside the structure is a good idea. Install a coop that allows you to stand fully upright in it. (Having to use crooked posture to do your chores will cost you dearly!) Don't place the coop so far back on the property that you have to hike to get to it. As you age, you won't necessarily want to make that hike. 

When it comes to gardening, look to permaculture to conserve your energy. Grapes, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, asparagus, etc... are all things that require very little care when planted in a defined space like a raised bed. For your other gardening endeavors, install (almost) waist high raised beds. If you find yourself having serious back trouble, not having to bend to tend a garden will be a lifesaver. You could even take that a step further and install some that abut a sidewalk. This would allow you to use a walker or wheelchair to garden, should the need arise. If you absolutely must do some hard labor like digging, either hire it out or buy/rent a tiller to do the work for you. As you age, it is about doing things smarter, not harder!

If you are eating what you grow & getting adequate exercise then many of the other "modern" health problems (diabetes, obesity, hypertension) will pass over you.


----------



## acabin42

I will be 65 this year..... Not good health...... Take lots of meds. But I'll live until I die....lol. So that's something.


----------



## pixiedoodle

69 a wk from today. retired for 3 yrs. take 10 pills a day but do ok. walk about 3 miles a day, & keep busy in the house. med garden all summer & usually can about 200-300 jars of garden produce + freezing lots of produce etc. terrible asthma but work hard to keep that under control. 
we just do what we can & make the best health choices we can to keep on going.


----------



## unregistered353870

75, very good health. Hope to die anywhere other than a hospital.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I will be 74 come this March; and only take (sometimes) a single small dose of a water pill for low blood pressure that never gives me any trouble....since I cut out all the sodas.

Only physical ailments is the pain in my hip which keeps me from mountain climbing all over my barn as I use to. 

Still live on a 6-acre homestead with "milk" goats (large Nubians), an assortment of fowl (chickens, geese, guineas), 2 large guard dogs (Cujo is full blood lab; Valentina is full blood Karakachan. She is my LGD and does a great job.) and a few black snakes to keep the poisonous ones at bay while sneaking my eggs when I'm not looking. (Seems a fair exchange to me.)

It is about a 45 min drive into a fair sized town where I do most of my shopping. However, I grow most of my own food with 3 freezers to attest to it, even though much is given to neighbors.

My age has brought with it some subtle problems I am having to contend with, i.e. balance and agility for the most part. This keeps me from being the workaholic I've always been in past years; however, I figure it is high time I slowed down anyway!

With a DR Field & Brush Mower I can mow the pastures and orchard area; with mesh sheets I can bring in the harvest and put it into the loft of my barn...oh yes, I built the barn! I'm still constructing "raised" garden beds so I won't need to lean over to plant or harvest; and though this is coming along, it is slower than I'd like it to be. And with my still having one of the freezers full of home-grown veggies from several years ago, I'm not too concerned about getting these beds completed...would like to do so before July though so as to have a fall garden put in them. 

My hopes are not thwarted by my age. My faith in a loving Heavenly Father keeps me knowing I'm not as alone as I appear to others. My animals (all pets) give me an outlet for my heart-felt emotions. And this old trailer given to me back in 1994 so I could keep mother out of a nursing home is still standing. *I am blessed! Who could ask for more!*


----------



## Sharon

I'm 58 and my husband is 65, we are both in very good health. Neither of us is on medications of any type. I exercise three times a week, walk 3-4 miles 6 days a week, plus all the normal chores that go along with country living. We have run our own business since 1983 and plan to retire this year at the end of November. We love to garden, cut our own firewood, etc., so being in good health will play a large roll in how much we enjoy our retirement. Maybe we can get some things done around here that have been put on hold for years. We are blessed.


----------



## ceresone

Interesting thread-but all I could think is I have Children older than some of you!! Oldest is 62 this month, others are 59, and 56. My Baby, son--is 46. I just finished painting the greenhouse-granted, it took 6 days to do one days work-but its done


----------



## Goats Galore

Been retired a few years and age (really just a number) doesn't bother me. So far no health problems and guess I owe that to a healthy lifestyle. Have noticed that it takes my face longer to wake up in the morning and sore muscles longer to recover. Just live every day as if you are going to live forever and a day won't be wasted.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Am 72 with a few health issues that I try not to think about. 

If I wake up in the AM, have all my parts and remember how to use them, I'm fine!


----------



## Horseyrider

ceresone said:


> Interesting thread-but all I could think is I have Children older than some of you!! Oldest is 62 this month, others are 59, and 56. My Baby, son--is 46. I just finished painting the greenhouse-granted, it took 6 days to do one days work-but its done


 Wow, you can be my role model! I hope to be doing just like you. You must really enjoy your life.

My DH is 61 and not in great health; he has cancer and the long term outlook isn't good. I'm still doing almost everything I've always done, minus training outside horses. Now I only train my own. I have a lovely little Friesian yearling that I'll start when I'm 62. She's a sweetheart, so I doubt she'll try to kill me. I care for our place and do pretty much everything except electrical wiring (that freaks me out, but doesn't bother DH). We have four horses, three dogs, two cats, five chickens and two turkeys. I have a big organic garden and can, freeze, and dehydrate much of our food, and continue to expand. I just ordered ten new fruit trees, and if that isn't a leap of faith that there's a future, I don't know what is. 

Other than the expected aches and pains one gets from being a horse trainer for many years, I'm doing great. My blood pressure's perfect, and my lipid profile is astonishing. (With menopause my triglycerides nearly doubled. They went from 13 to 25. No kidding.) I eat well, get plenty of activity, have great friends, and love my life here. There's longevity on my dad's side; he's 87, and his big sister is 89, both with a few challenges healthwise, but mentally extremely sharp. I hope I get some of that.

Honestly, there isn't much going on physically that I didn't have twenty years ago. And I know that now I'm a whole lot physically stronger than when we moved here in 1983. I could kick my 28 year-old self's butt!


----------



## Midgard

Tammy is 67 and in excellent health. I am 68 and deal with diabetes and depression; both are very controllable with medication. 

We are coming out of the winter hibernation mode because of a very early spring in Washington. Wood is getting cut, split, and stacked. Tammy is starting to get the garden ready.


----------



## TheMartianChick

Midgard said:


> Tammy is 67 and in excellent health. I am 68 and deal with diabetes and depression; both are very controllable with medication.
> 
> *We are coming out of the winter hibernation mode because of a very early spring in Washington.* Wood is getting cut, split, and stacked. Tammy is starting to get the garden ready.


In the northeast, we were starting to think that Spring had been canceled! It's nice to know that there is some hope for warmer weather.


----------



## Blueridgeviews

I'm 63 and the only medication I take is Synthroid for low thyroid. I have two herniated discs (L4-5) from horse-training accidents, but have avoided surgery and no more back pain by keeping up with back strengthening exercises. Great health other than that, never get flu or colds or allergies.

My husband is 72 and in REALLY good health--no meds. He had shoulder surgery a few years ago, but PT exercise keeps them in good shape. 

We retired about twelve years ago, but have just recently bought a twenty-one acre lovely farm in Virginia to experience our last big adventure before decrepitude slips in. 

We are rehabbing the farm and trying to be good stewards of the land. Have been organic gardeners for decades and are adding chickens & guineas soon. 
We plan to let another farmer use our lush cross-fenced pastures in exchange for some organic meat, a tax break we get in VA, and maintaining the fences.

That way, we don't have to do the hard work as we age, but get to enjoy the animals around, and hopefully get some grass fed meat out of it.
We are hoping to get someone with a few cattle, sheep, and we may get a few goats to keep the brush and blackberries down.

We have a spring-fed pond we are enlarging this summer and stocking with fish.

Such an adventurous and exciting time of our lives -- it's got to be good for our mental and physical health. We wake up every morning excited to meet the day now, and boy are we getting fit -- muscles in places we,never knew we had. Our first ten years of retirement were pretty boring compared to this!
Good luck to you all


----------



## emdeengee

I'm 60 and although I led a very healthy and active life I now have an expiry date stamped on my butt. My illness came out of nowhere - no symptoms until disaster. Never expected it and it shocked everyone including the doctors. It is incurable but treatable - but with diminishing returns. 

As John Lennon said - life is what happens while you are busy making other plans. So since my life now has nothing to do with my plans and what I thought it would be I took early retirement and just plan on enjoying myself and trying to organize things so most of our life will be easier for my husband.


----------



## stillhere

Not listing our ages cause we are not a number.
Life is pretty amazing as you all just amazed me . Rock On !!!

Retiring in 2 weeks continuing to enjoy my critters. Hubby out fishing a Bass tournament today.
I am still looking for that warmer homestead that's the plan.


----------



## Bellyman

I'm 50. Wife is 60. Other than my broken leg in January, no major health issues for either of us. We do both need to lose a few pounds but are on no meds. We try to be particular about what we eat but are frustrated that we don't have a place for a garden this year. That would help in a lot of ways. Want a homestead so bad it hurts and just can't quite reach it.


----------



## poppy

Just turned 68 and no meds. BP was a bit high but I lost 20 lbs. and am now down to 120/70 again. Had my yearly blood work a couple weeks ago and everything is great. I still crawl under houses several times a week looking for termites simply because I cannot stand to not be accomplishing something.


----------



## sisterpine

I am actually in great shape, though I have extra pounds I would gladly give away. That does not mean I do not have aches and pains ....but I am way healthy!


----------



## mackelby

52, BP controlled by 1 tab a day. Basal joint arthritis. needs to be fixed soon. 5'9 160 lbs. Work on my feet everyday, whether at my job or on chores. Typical morning pain from wearing my body out over the years. Hope i can keep it up


----------



## Blueridgeviews

I'm 63, husband is 72. We have a twenty one acre farm and grow most of the food we eat.
Both in great health, good BP, good Cholesterol, and low weight. I take a thyroid med, but husband doesn't take any medications. I have some minor osteo arthritis that only shows up when it's really humid or when I eat inflammatory foods. Oh, and I do take Osteo-Biflex for that.


----------



## Nevada

65 next month, no ongoing health issues outside of seasonal allergies. But that doesn't mean I'm not taking meds. I'm a firm believer in preventative medicine and being comfortable.

* I don't have heart disease or high blood pressure, but I know that if I don't control cholesterol I'll probably develop both. I have considerable heart disease history in my family. Therefore I requested a low dose statin to take daily, and my doctor went along with it. I actually started it 5 years ago.
* I take a low dose aspirin daily to keep my blood thin.
* I take a variant of Zyrtec, as well as occasional Benadryl, for seasonal allergies. I take Zyrtec daily year round.
* I take allpurinol daily to prevent gout. It only happens when I eat certain things, but I would rather take a pill every day and eat what I like.
* During certain times of the year I take a diuretic (spiranolactone) to prevent water retention. I know when I need it and when I don't, so I decide when to take it. My doctor is happy to refill when I run low.
* I take Alli with meals to stay trim and lower fat intake. There are too many fun greasy things to eat in Las Vegas, and I don't like dieting.

Seems like a lot of meds for someone with no real ongoing health issues, but each has a purpose. It doesn't bother me to take prescription meds as long as I understand what they're for and agree with the purpose.

Looking forward to joining a Medicare Advantage HMO next month. No copay to see my doctor. It's a little more expensive than the Obamacare plan I'm on now, but the copays are lower.


----------



## Mtnmandavid

54 and health-wise on a scale of 1-10, 1 being poor and 10 being great, I'm at about 7.


----------



## DWBayless

I'm 45. I've put on some pounds since slowing down. At my last physical, my blood pressure was 121/73, resting heart rate was 67, up a bit since I quit running. I junked my knee, so not much choice. I've taken up cycling since. I've an old back injury - herniated a disk on the job, quite some time ago, and I've a bit of hearing loss in both ears. 

Listed milage notwithstanding, I'd rate my health as pretty good.


----------



## ama7

I am sure I will get flack for what I say, but here goes: I am 82, widow after 60 years of being wife and mother. Have had quad bypass, 3 stints , andseveral silent heart attracts.threw away the 3 pills a day I was told to take, made sure my will was up to date, had bills go through bank, bought a class B RV and told the daughters I was tired of sitting home waiting to die! And I am even able to save some of my retirement after gas!Enjoy each day as if the last was tomorrow!
Ama


----------



## frogmammy

ama7 said:


> I am sure I will get flack for what I say, but here goes: I am 82, widow after 60 years of being wife and mother. Have had quad bypass, 3 stints , andseveral silent heart attracts.threw away the 3 pills a day I was told to take, made sure my will was up to date, had bills go through bank, bought a class B RV and told the daughters I was tired of sitting home waiting to die! And I am even able to save some of my retirement after gas!Enjoy each day as if the last was tomorrow!
> Ama



You GO girl!

Mon


----------



## pixiedoodle

will turn 70 in feb. been taking the same 8 pills daily for 20 yrs. bp good, lost 86 lbs but still need to lose another 50lbs. working on it slowly. 7 eye surgeries in the past 3 yrs & a few more to go. however i can still SEE! retired 3 yrs ago, keep busy & try to walk daily. house too big for the 2 off us but locale is outstanding & house payment cheaper than rent. just keep going & doing what i can day by day. looking to get back on treadmill after the holidays. garden & can all summer & eat too much junk food all winter.....no meat but love the sweets!


----------



## Swampfox

If you folks were lizards you would be wallets by now. lol
I'm 61 and I walk bunches. I've had 16 skeletal surgeries that remind me of the wonderful thing about pain...it let's you know your still alive ! I woke up in the hospital last spring and my chest hurt. The nurse ask me if the defibrillator was causing me any problems. WHAT ? They had implanted a small device under my skin that shocks me if my heart stops( paddles). They explained half of my heart never hardened and it was like jello. Most people with this condition drop dead at 40 because until recently there was no test for it. I was angry then and I'm still upset that they ignored my DNR and Living will. Attorneys say I have no recourse. They will not remove it either. So I'm a ticking time bomb. I do not have a death wish but I've seen my best years now there is only the rest years. Life is to be lived at full throttle.... I can't drive 55 ! If the sun doesn't come up tomorrow ? That's just fine and dandy !


----------



## Wolf mom

Here ya go, Swampfox:

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, totally worn out & proclaiming, "Wow, what a ride!"

Wish I could claim this, but I can't. First saw it on HT as someone's tag line years ago. Then I asked my DD to find a plaque with the saying on it. It's been hanging on my kitchen wall ever since.


----------



## Swampfox

If memory serves me correctly Renee Oneal posted "the oh what a ride". I'm sure she would be glad that you liked it. My favorite post of Renee's was " The White Rose". Renee was quite the intellect.


----------

